# Amplifier Explanation



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I am sure this has been answered before but the more I read the more confused I feel. If I keep everything the same as far as speakers, preamp, audio source and have two amps that are identical except one is of greater wattage. What difference should I see between a 75 watt and a 200 watt amp. To me the only difference I see is that I cannot turn up the 200w as far on the dial before I loose sound quality. Any thoughts?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You will be able to get more SPL or sound pressure levels out of the 200w amp. It would be 3-4 db more then the 75w. What are you useing them for?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Wattage is power it can supply to the speakers. One is obviously more. With amps, as long as they are working well within their comfort range, they sound great. Between the 2, if both needed to output 75 watts constantly, the more powerful amp would carry on doing it with real composure, while the weaker amp would likely start to show signs of stress in the form of reduced sound quality and distortion. This is where you are likely to see the biggest noticeable difference between the 2 amps, but only once you start to make the weaker amp work hard, otherwise you would still be hard pushed to notice any real difference.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

tcarcio I just bought a Dynaco 410 and it is pushing my Stereo setup and may be the mains in my theater setup, all which from the beginning over ten years ago has always been "in update mode".

Moonfly you seem really knowledgeable in all this, that was exactly what I was looking for. You have made some comments about TL boxes that have made me reread everything I almost started a build and after reading your post realized that it may not be what I am shooting for. But that is further down the road right now thanks for the comments I really enjoy reading the forums.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well just use the 410 for your mains and be done with it. It should work fine for you in that case. The other could be used for your surrounds if you choose because it won't have to work as hard. I would think you would want the more powerfull amp running your L + R mains anyway.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

The reason I ask is there is something in my system I don't like. I have a Pioneer Elite DVD player into a Pioneer Elite Receiver sending to the Dynaco. I assume the amp is seeing at-least average quality signal from preamp of the receiver. So up to this point the I have decided it is a speaker issue or a room issue or combination of the two. The bass never seems equal to the highs at any volume level even with the bass adjustment all the way up on the receiver.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

What are you using for your main L&R pair? Do you have a sub woofer (2 is better)? Have you considered buying a sub woofer or 2.
If you are satisfied with your mains except for the bass, adding a sub woofer (or 2) may be what you need to do. Your other option for insufficient bass is to replace your current front L&R speakers.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

A more powerful amp will not fix any tone control issues that you may have. A 75 watt amp should be plenty of power if you have reasonably efficient speakers. It takes a big speaker to produce any bass notes. If you are turning up the Bass on your amp and not getting enough, then you have a speaker problem. Using a 75 watt amp along with a 200 watt amp is fine, just match the volume by ear .


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

After much rearranging of speakers, couches and changing the acoustic treatment I have, the speakers are sounding better. I have attached a picture of the speaker (Craigslist special) They have 12" woofers so I thought I should get some bass out of them even though I have never heard of DLS speakers. I currently have one Jamo sub it is a 10" vented that I will add back to the system today but I do plan on adding two subs as soon as I can decide what I really want but that is for a different area of the forum i guess  
So I guess my question is a pair of speakers that size should compare to my 100w, 10" ported sub right?


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

At the risk of offending you, I suggest you get yourself some decent speakers. Although I can't tell the brand from your picture IMO those are not particularly desirable speakers. Buy some speakers from a company known for making speakers. That pretty much rules out most Japanese companies. Of course there are some exceptions but speakers made by the major receiver manufacturers are usually awful.
Some speaker brand names are;
Polk, AR
JBL, Klipsch
Infinity, NHT
Magnepan, Martin Logan 
Dahlquist, Snell
Advent, Boston Acoustics

Any and all of these names can be found on most local Craig's Listings. Any of these name brand speakers will be better than what you have. You are wasting time and money trying to make a silk purse out of a sows ear. I have heard some DLS speakers. They look nothing like what's in your picture. 

Is DLS the model or the manufacturer. The DLS website http://www.dls.se/en/home/index.html has nothing like what's in your picture.


----------

